

Show HN: Boxster - A better Dropbox client - Icer5k
https://www.boxster.io/

======
talles
It's way more than a simple dropbox client, it's a integrator of those all
cloud storages out there. Pretty useful, have been looking for something like
that.

One downside is that there is no Linux version planned (right?).

One thing: "Your first 2 accounts are absolutely free!". What 2 accounts
exactly means? Is it linking 2 accounts of those services (like Google Drive
and Dropbox)?

Another: on the pricing page, "Perpetual updates" is a pro of getting a paid
subscription. How limited is the free version in terms of upgrades?

~~~
chadnickbok
We're actually working on both Linux and Mac clients right now; we just
started with Windows.

Right now, you can add two different services for free, adding more requires a
subscription - we're still trying to figure out exactly what the right pricing
model is.

We don't currently plan on limiting the free version in any way, or not
providing updates and bugfixes in future (beyond the two-services limit), our
wording could be better here.

~~~
crymer11
I realize the subscription model is likely more attractive from a business
standpoint, but as a consumer, I don't see why I would want to pay a monthly
or yearly fee for this app - I'd prefer ownership to leasing (which is the
norm for applications not requiring server usage).

------
matteotom
Unfortunately, there is no Linux client, so it is not a better Dropbox client
for me.

And they did not indicate it was Windows only (with Mac support coming soon)
until I signed up.

~~~
ericmsimons
From the front page of the website:

 _Starting with Windows, we let you access any file on any provider, all with
a single login. Support for Mac, mobile and the web coming soon!_

------
glomph
Is this better? If you have large files it requires a fast internet connection
to use them without problems. Accessing files over the internet is completely
different to what the standard dropbox software does. It also means you have
no backup from say dropbox if anything goes wrong with them.

------
Xymak1y
What does this do? Does it map Dropbox and Google Drive to network drives on
Windows (the image indicates so)? Is it a webapp? I'd love to see a more
detailed explanation somewhere before signing up.

~~~
Icer5k
Thanks for the feedback.

You're correct - it does map Dropbox, Google Drive and Box to removable drives
on Windows, and it also allows you to mix multiple accounts from (say) Dropbox
so you can have a work and personal account mounted at the same time. It's not
currently a webapp, although we have plans to create one.

------
hakunin
Is there a list of providers it supports? And I'm wondering if Evernote can be
one of those providers (not sure if they even have this type of API).

~~~
Icer5k
What would Evernote support look like? Do you want to access your notes, or
are you more interested in attachments?

~~~
hakunin
Seeing notes as files (plain text or whatever they provide). Not sure about
attachments, it could be abstracted in various ways. Then there are Skitch
files, that have become part of Evernote.

------
rlu
The logo reminds me a lot of the Trillian IM client logo (which IIRC is itself
taken from something?)

------
nodata
Tell us more! How does it work? One Boxster folder, with different sub-folders
for each account?

~~~
Icer5k
It actually exposes multiple removable drives (with independent drive letters)
which can than be interacted with, just like a USB drive.

On top of that, we add a cache which minimizes interactions with the various
provider APIs so it feels local, even though we're actively making calls over
the internet in the background.

------
rll
typo on your front page: "We even supports"

~~~
Icer5k
I just fixed it, thanks!

